# Rich Dad, Poor Dad and adult boardgame



## AlastairSC (4 May 2006)

Anyone tried the Robert Kiyosaki boardgame "Cashflow"? I recently came across this book and found it a refreshing take on my consumer/spending ways. The boardgame is a teaching tool, claiming to alter your view of wealth and how to create it. It's $145 though, so I guess I'm creating a little more wealth for the author! I'd be curious to try it, however - any experience out there?


----------



## ClubMan (4 May 2006)

There are a few previous threads on _RDPD _and _RK _that cover this ground. You should be able to find them using the search facility.


----------

